
Dynamic Default.png files on the iPhone - beau
http://collison.ie/blog/2008/11/dynamic-defaultpng-files-on-the-iphone
======
tectonic
I don't get it.

~~~
MikeW
iPhone apps start "instantly" because the os zooms a pre-drawn picture of the
application onto the screen. Often it looks like the frame of the app but
without the content.

If you have a dynamic picture you could save a snapshot of what's on the
screen when the app was closing, save it, and use that as your default image
next time it starts. i.e. the last email you were looking at. It makes the app
feel even more responsive when starting up because straight away you see what
you saw before you closed the app.

There may be other uses but that's the one that jumps immediately to mind for
me.

~~~
axod
So that it works like a webpage/webapp does... (Safari caches the last state)?

------
lpgauth
What Apple app does that? That is definitely against their own design
convention.

~~~
pc
Notes and Stocks.

~~~
DenisM
Calendar!

------
jawngee
This is awesome. Nice work.

